# Hibernate Filter



## ARadauer (17. Jun 2011)

Schon mal jemand mit Hibernate Filter gearbeitet?

Ich arbeite garade an einem MandantenFilter für ein relativ großes Projekt und mir wurde vorgeschlagen Hibernate Filter zu verwenden... Das mit dem enablen der Filter in jeder Hibernate Session ist zwar etwas seltsam, aber aber mit AOP kein Problem.

Das Problem ist das der Filter nicht funktioniert wenn ich ein Objekt mit zb session.get per ID laden. Mit einem query funktionieren sie perfekt..

Laut Java Persistence with Hibernate Buch ist das so.... :rtfm: "conceptionali wrong.. if you know the id of an item , why shouldn't you be allowed to see it?".. :autsch::autsch: ach shit, in dieser Anwendung kommt das aber trotzdem vor!

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich dagegen machen kann, ohne das ich überall wo dieser Fall vorkommt ein query schreibe?


----------



## maki (17. Jun 2011)

Hört sich für mcih so an, als ob du versuchst Filter für Sicherheit zu nutzen?


----------



## ARadauer (17. Jun 2011)

Mhn ja könnte man sagen.. hab aber langsam das Gefühl das ich mich in die falsche Richtung bewege obwohl es mir unser Architekt so vorgeschlagen hat... 
Im Grunde wäre die Idee nicht schlecht dieses Thema dem Persistenz Layer zu überlassen. Aber igendwie bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden, mit dem was die Hibernate Filter bieten...

Alternativen? 
Seperaote DBs, Shemas oder Tenant View Filter kommen leider nicht in Frage. Wobei ich das nochmal hinterfragen werden...


----------

